# Well fitting Bisley grips....anybody know



## samxxix (Feb 13, 2012)

where to get them? Nothing fancy...just well fit grip panels. Many thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try the site called Colt Parts: Colt Parts & Gun Parts for Colt Guns
Try Colt's: Colt's Manufacturing Company LLC
Try Numrich Arms/Gun Parts Corp.: Numrich Gun Parts Corporation
Try searching with Google (because my daughter works there)


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

handgungrips.com. i have bought many smith grips for them and they are usually cheaper and very good to deal with.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Bisley grip frames have variances between the steel and stainless and depending on vintage, between the steel ones themselves. I feel for the most part the factory ones "fit well" but if you need better, have them actually fit to your grip frame. Send your grip frame to the grip makers and they'll fit them.


----------

